# HELP rescued blue tongue



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

ok my dad saved this blue tongue off the road 
its feet look blackend and burnt it has ticks in his ears and has some white scales can you help us as to what we can do to help it?
thankyou

the photos aren't real good will try get some more after


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 7, 2011)

do you have picture of the ticks ? You can pull the ticks out by the head and offer him some water and a hide. I would suggest to call your local wildlife people or to just release it back into the bush


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 7, 2011)

Keep it as a pet, it doesn't look bad to me, the white scales just look like little scrapes he has had, I doubt the feet a really a worry and you can just pull those ticks out with tweezers.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 7, 2011)

I had to check to be sure but both my eastern blueys have black bottoms on their feet so I'd say that's just the normal color, take the ticks off him and send hm back out, he'll be fine.


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 7, 2011)

you cant keep it, its illegal


----------



## crail4 (Nov 7, 2011)

keeping it would be illegal


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

no its legal in tasmania


----------



## james.5 (Nov 7, 2011)

In Tassie it's legal to keep a wild blue-tongue as a pet if you have a licence. The black feet is normal and so are the white patches - some of mine have had them too.

I would just remove the ticks and let it go.

I also found a Bluey on the road today - it wasn't quite so lucky


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

> Reptiles and amphibians are protected in Tasmania under the _Nature Conservation Act 2002 and the Threatened Species Protection Act 1995.
> 
> They may not be taken or kept in captivity without a permit with the following exceptions:
> up to six specimens of each of the common froglet, brown tree frog, metallic skink and spotted skink may be collected outside of National Parks and other reserves and kept without a permit;
> ...



it is legal i hold a herpetology permit


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 7, 2011)

james.5 said:


> In Tassie it's legal to keep a wild blue-tongue as a pet if you have a licence. The black feet is normal and so are the white patches - some of mine have had them too.



I find that amazing considering how strict they are with other rules.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

you cant sell or buy only capture natives from the wild or get them "donated" to you


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 7, 2011)

G'day Tassie,

Your Blue-tongue is in perfect health. Ticks are a natural part of the ecology of these animals and do not need to be removed if you are going to release it. If you're going to keep it as a pet, it is probably a good idea to remove them...make sure you get your tweezers nice and close to the head and gently pull them out. Sometimes people are a bit off the mark and they'll break the head off inside the host animal, which can lead to an infection.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

its feet kinda look like toasted marshmallows...
we got about 3-4 ticks out of its ears but there is more here is some better pics


----------



## james.5 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Ticks are a natural part of the ecology of these animals and do not need to be removed if you are going to release it. If you're going to keep it as a pet, it is probably a good idea to remove them...



Why would you only remove them if the lizard is going to be released???


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

Do me a favor buddy and take a picture side on the head and then also But if you give me some pics ill give you soem exciting news


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

:O im waiting for them to attach 





 hope there good enough?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2011)

james.5 said:


> Why would you only remove them if the lizard is going to be released???



James Johnno said NOT to bother removing the ticks if it was being released...


----------



## james.5 (Nov 7, 2011)

I meant why would you only bother if you weren't going to release it?


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

That looks like one pregnant girly to me...


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

this time of the year?!?!?!


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> this time of the year?!?!?!


 Why not... its almost summer.. things are heating up.. she must have got it on early... But that's just my opinion... Does anyone else agree?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2011)

james.5 said:


> I meant why would you only bother if you weren't going to release it?



because they arent going to affect the animal, but they may get onto other animals in the collection I would presume.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

im gunna keep it


----------



## james.5 (Nov 7, 2011)

If it turns out it is gravid what will you do with the bubs???


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Give the bubs out i suppose lol you in line are ya?


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

lol.. Hey just a question can you catch and keep Bluetongues in perth? Also if you feel like sending a baby to vic for free go right ahead


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 7, 2011)

It can't possibly be gravid, bluetongues get pregnant. I spend half my time on here trying to tell people to say gravid then the only time they ever say it is for animals that get pregnant. Sheesh. 

Just kidding guys, but seriously, ... pregnant.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It can't possibly be gravid, bluetongues get pregnant. I spend half my time on here trying to tell people to say gravid then the only time they ever say it is for animals that get pregnant. Sheesh.
> 
> Just kidding guys, but seriously, ... pregnant.



but is it "pregnant?"


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It can't possibly be gravid, bluetongues get pregnant. I spend half my time on here trying to tell people to say gravid then the only time they ever say it is for animals that get pregnant. Sheesh.
> 
> Just kidding guys, but seriously, ... pregnant.


 I said pregnant... do i get a cookie?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 7, 2011)

Of course you can have a cookie, but I'm not giving it too you. Get your own cookies. -_-


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Of course you can have a cookie, but I'm not giving it too you. Get your own cookies. -_-


 :O .... I feel a wave of depression coming on...


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 7, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It can't possibly be gravid, bluetongues get pregnant. I spend half my time on here trying to tell people to say gravid then the only time they ever say it is for animals that get pregnant. Sheesh.
> 
> Just kidding guys, but seriously, ... pregnant.



I'm fairly certain that "gravid' applies to both live bearing and egglaying reptiles.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> I'm fairly certain that "gravid' applies to both live bearing and egglaying reptiles.


yer well thats what i thought....


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> I'm fairly certain that "gravid' applies to both live bearing and egglaying reptiles.



Just googled it and it does mean Pregnant aswell....


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Just googled it and it does mean Pregnant aswell....


haha same

gravid - definition of gravid by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmm guess whoever taught me taught me wrong. -_-, they is not getting any cookies, mine or their own.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

more close up of the eye please  and a shot from the top of it head showing head and neck


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 7, 2011)

james.5 said:


> I meant why would you only bother if you weren't going to release it?



It's important to only interfere/rescue with wildlife that has been directly affected by humans. Native Australian wildlife has evolved with ticks - they are a natural parasite and shouldn't be interfered with.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> It's important to only interfere/rescue with wildlife that has been directly affected by humans. Native Australian wildlife has evolved with ticks - they are a natural parasite and shouldn't be interfered with.



Jonno it is so hard to educate people on this. There is so much publicity about the dangers of ticks etc. Unfortunately i know this from first hand that in the Tassie herp society they educate in some area to check all found reptiles for ticks and remove them. I was totally against this and it was so hard to push that they need to be left.


----------



## ryanm (Nov 7, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> It's important to only interfere/rescue with wildlife that has been directly affected by humans. Native Australian wildlife has evolved with ticks - they are a natural parasite and shouldn't be interfered with.



Sorry for the ignorance, but could removing them negatively affect the Bluey in any way or are you just wanting to preserve the natural order?


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

ever heard of the saying. Leave it as you found it? This is the same in this situation. Some times more damage can be done altering nature


----------



## ryanm (Nov 7, 2011)

Poggle said:


> ever heard of the saying. Leave it as you found it? This is the same in this situation. Some times more damage can be done altering nature



Yes mate I have, was just curious to see if there was a particular reason not to remove them or whether it was for the "leave it be" reason alone.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Poggle why do u need these pics? What are you implying???


----------



## james.5 (Nov 7, 2011)

Poggle said:


> Jonno it is so hard to educate people on this. There is so much publicity about the dangers of ticks etc. Unfortunately i know this from first hand that in the Tassie herp society they educate in some area to check all found reptiles for ticks and remove them. I was totally against this and it was so hard to push that they need to be left.



This is what I have always been taught; but now I know better...


----------



## ryanm (Nov 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> Poggle why do u need these pics? What are you implying???



He's probably implying its up the duff Tassie.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

ryanm said:


> He's probably implying its up the duff Tassie.



Then why does he need pics of its eye lol...


----------



## ryanm (Nov 7, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Then why does he need pics of its eye lol...



Maybe he's just a bit weird.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes but why face and neck shots?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 7, 2011)

He's looking for the 'knowing sparkle' in her eye and the gorgeous complexion that comes with pregnancy


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm thinking he thinks it's a special morph lol.. maybe het for albino lol


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe its his old long lost pet lizard from tassie that has markings near its eye?

Owwh it is real yellowbumble bee maybe


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

And if it has babies I'm taking one 

Why hasnt He replied D: i need to know haha

Just looked at the images again.. Does that head and body look awful shingleback like to you? lol


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 8, 2011)

:O shingle hybrid lol?


----------



## Poggle (Nov 8, 2011)

ok ok i better reply now seeing as thought i am not going to get those photo's. First of all it is a very nice speciman of blotched blue tongue. Second of all, Mick should have taught you by now one of the simplest and fairly accurate methods of sexing a bluey from down that way. Brown eyes = female, Orange eyes = Males. Angle of back of jaw to neck will also help confirm this.. I relocated a total of 238 blue tongues in Tas, and this rule applied to 90% of them if not more


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 8, 2011)

She's lucky you found her. I've seen loads of blueys that have been squashed on the roads lately.


Please keep us posted on how her injuries heal up and how she adjusts to being in your care. 

She's a very nice looking skink BTW. They're great lizards to have around as free wild ones and make very good pets too. Had a couple of them as wild caught tamed pets as a kid (back in the 1960s and 1970s), they had fantastic dispositions and were very inquisitive. 
If you are looking for a name for it - Sausage is good one.

They are great with little kids too once they are tamed and know and trust the kids.

Are you going to house it in an inside enclosure or make an outside home for it ?


----------



## ryanm (Nov 8, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Then why does he need pics of its eye lol...



See below!!! Take that! Lol.




Poggle said:


> ......Brown eyes = female, Orange eyes = Males. Angle of back of jaw to neck will also help confirm this....
> 
> .....Ok was able to see pics clearer of my work comp. To me it looks like you have a pregnant female....


----------



## Bushman (Nov 8, 2011)

Poggle said:


> ...Brown eyes = female, Orange eyes = Males. Angle of back of jaw to neck will also help confirm this.. I relocated a total of 238 blue tongues in Tas, and this rule applied to 90% of them if not more
> ...


How did you confirm the gender after you'd sexed them using the iris colour and jaw angle as sexing criteria.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 8, 2011)

Most of them were vet sexed as part of a study i was doing at the time, comparing wild caught blueys to captive bred ones.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 8, 2011)

Poggle said:


> Most of them were vet sexed as part of a study i was doing at the time, comparing wild caught blueys to captive bred ones.



Ok... I have been told by many people that the only way to sex a Bluetongue is by Dissection after dearth...


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 8, 2011)

How is he now tassie, you deciding to care for him yourself of take it to a carer?
Sorry if this question has been answered, couldnt really be bothered to read the rest of the pages.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 8, 2011)

im going to keep her her name is Smithy lol (found in Smithton) some pics are uploading she seems lively and happy enough 
oh and ive never heard of that sexing method lol


----------



## miss2 (Nov 8, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 8, 2011)

there ya go


----------



## miss2 (Nov 8, 2011)

lovely 
wanna put a pic up of where her " bits" would be and her tummy?


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 8, 2011)

ok update: Smithy is scared of mealworms -.-


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it's a male guys.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 8, 2011)

it hasn't got hemipenial bulges....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 8, 2011)

The boofy wide head and the long body and long tail make it look male to me. 
See how it reacts to another bluie.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thems orange eyes which oul suggest male...


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 8, 2011)

has anyone got a pic of one with "brown" eyes?

just gobbled up some mince


----------



## james.5 (Nov 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell the sex of this one???

sorry the pics aren't great...


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 26, 2011)

he would like help ^^^



another pic


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Bgt9Iup2yOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgt9Iup2yOc[/video]


----------



## kaidenpk (Nov 30, 2011)

the burns' on his feet and stomach should be fine, with the ticks take them out with some tweezers and the burn them, he should be fine if he has some water some food and a good nights sleep!


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 7, 2012)

pics from today is she gravid?!?!?!
thanks

if so when will she drop?


----------



## Bushman (Jan 7, 2012)

I seriously doubt that anyone can tell you exactly when a blue-tongue will give birth from looking at photos.
The signs that birth is imminent in this species are laboured breathing and pre-lay slough.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 7, 2012)

ok well what i was asking was when are they supposed to give birth. i have had her 2 months to the day and if she is gravid it was to a wild male before 2 months ago
in your opinion do you think she is gravid?!


----------

